# When Did E-cigarettes become cool?



## Stroodlepuff (21/10/13)

Found this on My Search for Celebrity Vapers:

Celebrities are the ultimate trendsetters in our society – they depict what’s cool and what’s not. It’s no surprise then that sales of electronic cigarettes have skyrocketed this past year after numerous pictures of celebs with their e-cigarettes in tow emerged in showbiz magazines and websites.
Leonardo DiCaprio, Kate Moss and Katerine Heigl are just some of the names who have decided to kick their smoking habit.
In our info graphic below, we ask the question: When did e-cigarettes become cool?
Of course, the best and only way to answer this is to look at when celebrities started using e-cigarettes!








Read more: http://blog.smokazon.com/infographic-ecigs-cool-top-celebrity-vapers/#ixzz2iO03w6LT

Reactions: Like 1


----------

